# titan 9000rc stopped all output



## wedge542 (Mar 19, 2013)

was pluged into house main line as backup but when main power come back on someone had turned main breaker on in house and doing something to the gen,now it will not put out anything,,looks like a brushless type the capacitor is cbb61 35uf po sh 450vac 50/60hz 2 wire plugin,,,,could this be what burnt out when the house power came back online?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

wedge542 said:


> was pluged into house main line as backup but when main power come back on someone had turned main breaker on in house and doing something to the gen,now it will not put out anything,,looks like a brushless type the capacitor is cbb61 35uf po sh 450vac 50/60hz 2 wire plugin,,,,could this be what burnt out when the house power came back online?


 In order for what you describe to occur, the generator would have to be connected through an illegal backfeed connection. This is one of the reasons such connections are illegal; fortunately the damage occurred to the generator, and manslaughter was (hopefully) not committed on a lineman. Your connection to the generator MUST include either a main breaker interlock lockout or a true transfer switch to be legal.

The capacitor is a likely victim of the backfeed; testing is easy: https://www.electricaltechnology.org/2013/06/how-to-check-capacitor-with-digital.html


----------



## wedge542 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Tabora,,no lineman involved at all,,,all was done as a generator test for whole house,,,it has breakers at poll,at box,at generator,,,the generators breakers both poped out but i pluged a saw in and no power now from gen,,,i tested per that page you showed,,,it starts out kinda low goes to zero then starts building back up on my meter,,the gen also had a smell to it of sorts,,,can i just send 12v to one the wires for the cap and ground one on a battery and it should starts putting out power?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

wedge542 said:


> Thanks Tabora,,no lineman involved at all...


My point was that if you're backfeeding in a way that allows the generator output to energize the main panel when the main breaker is also closed, the transformer that feeds your house will cheerfully step up the voltage to thousands and energize the high voltage distribution lines that the linemen believe to be dead. Don't want you killing any of them...


----------



## wedge542 (Mar 19, 2013)

Tabora,i got a new cap hooked up [two wire] still no output,tried the drill reverse method no good,unplugged cap wires hooked to a 12 v battery for few secs no output,,when gens not running when i touch wires to batt it sparks and i can hear a click of sorts inside the gen,,,,can you offer help?


----------



## wedge542 (Mar 19, 2013)

This is a 2 wire half moon so maybe its a avr not a capacitor.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

wedge542 said:


> This is a 2 wire half moon so maybe its a avr not a capacitor.


 Yeah, if you're talking about one of these: https://www.generatorguru.com/avr-automatic-voltage-regulator-36987349/ , and utility power was allowed to backfeed into it, my guess would be that it's toast. An expensive lesson...


----------



## wedge542 (Mar 19, 2013)

After reading more and watch videos,,i went back out and started it running again and cked volts at the cap wires,shows 6 volts,,,ck at the main board terms shows 2.3-2.5 v


----------



## wedge542 (Mar 19, 2013)

found out this is a capacitor,2 wire.


----------



## wedge542 (Mar 19, 2013)

l1 r1 is 9 volts cap wires 6 volts rev engine up makes machines needle go about 5-7 volts what to ck next??? ANYONE WITH GEN EXP


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

parts aval here
https://www.generatorguru.com/9000rc/
so how much experience do you have with gens wedge?
home owner or service tech?


----------



## wedge542 (Mar 19, 2013)

im just a homeowner and learning about this gen set,,,,do you know about these machines?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hey wedge did you see this site?
9000RC Industrial Generator ? Titan Industrial

also the avr is here
https://www.generatorguru.com/avr-automatic-voltage-regulator-36987349/
you will need to count the wires on your avr unit.

have you checked the diodes yet on the rotor?

for some old style gen sets there is a reflash the rotor that might be needed..
it may to have lost its magnetics!!

yea a direct back feed to the gen is a hard hit...
it happens so fast that the spike could to have done almost any thing...

also check the breakers close!!
they may not be resetting...
easy to check with a 125 volt ac test light while running!!

just be super care full!!
this unit could be working but power may not be getting to the output jacks!!

pin out the windings!! just to make sure!!
not running resistance and running voltage.
also check the dc part of the gen set too!


----------



## wedge542 (Mar 19, 2013)

This site needs some people that know something about generators,,,administrators can you not get any help on your forums.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

wedge542 said:


> This site needs some people that know something about generators,,,administrators can you not get any help on your forums.


 @wedge542, I don't see how you have any cause to complain... Based on what you've posted, you hooked up a generator in an illegal backfeed configuration and then had utility power feed into your generator when it was running. 

You've ducked answering simple questions trying to determine what actually happened, and your story keeps changing. You've not provided any pictures of what components you're working with and don't seem sure of troubleshooting procedures.

I personally own 5 generators (and used to corporately own many more) and have been running them for 40+ years. I have wired multiple buildings and multiple data centers with generators and UPS systems. I'm just here trying to help others (for fun) and others have tried to help you as well... Generators are very simple, but you need to start with the basics and ask succinct questions and also respond to questions asked if you actually want any help.


----------



## wedge542 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for your help and professional opinions,,,,we all have those although you wanting to jump on this topic as the sites generator police has no real value or offer any real help,,,,guess if its more than a spark plug or clean the carb its just to hard,,,,but anyway maybe someone with real knowledge will pass by and offer real help...


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Generator Police, now that's funny... :tango_face_devil: 


Is is a cap? Is it an AVR? Who Knows? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

I agree, the OP seems a bit close-minded and unwilling to consider advice, no matter how good, if it isn't in his interest.
I wonder what his complaint would be if no one replied at all?


----------

